

FCC's Net Neutrality rules clear a review hurdle - joelhaus
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/12/us-usa-internet-regulation-idUSTRE78B6QJ20110912

======
joelhaus
At the unfortunate risk of sounding like Frank Luntz, if opponents
successfully characterize net neutrality as: "regulating the Internet" -- it
is feasible that we will see growing public opposition to these rules. OTOH,
if supporters of net neutrality can frame the issue as something closer to:
"internet freedom" -- it is equally feasible that we will see public support
grow.

As seen in the propaganda campaign by AT&T during the T-Mobile acquisition,
the corporate hand is very generous when it comes influencing legislation.
Hopefully "internet freedom" will, one day, not be an issue; however, the
current carrier monopolies have successfully created a regulatory climate that
makes true competition an impossibility. Until real competition prevails,
rules that require "internet freedom" are essential for giving entrepreneurs
and small businesses a fighting chance.

</rant>

